# How long can I leave a 12 week old puppy?



## Sheepscheeks (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,

I am hoping to get a cocker spaniel pup soon - visiting the pups tomorrow! However, although we offer a very loving home and are an active family, I am worried because I work 4 days a week in a school (can get home for 35 minutes at lunchtime). I leave at 8.30am, could be home by 12.15 then back to school for 12.55, home again by 3.15. The pup will be about 12/13 weeks old by the time I go back after Christmas. I am looking into whether I can find some-one who will come round during the morning for half an hour. What do you think? Am I mad to think this will work???


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

It can work as long as you can walk it for an hour before work and an hour after work (when it's an adult). A dog walker during the morning would be good as well. Cocker spaniels are very active dogs, and are very people friendly and love being around people. As soon as you get it home, start leaving it for longer and longer periods until it stays on it's own for the time you will be leaving it. What type of cocker spaniel are you planning to get? Are the parents health tested (of the pups you are going to see tomorrow)?


----------



## Sheepscheeks (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,

They are show type cockers. I have a whole list of questions to ask the breeder having looked on ePupz, the Cocker Spaniel club site and Kennel Club site for advice. I had already thought that we would have to start leaving the puppy for longer and longer periods before I actually go back to work. Walking before and after work when it is an adult won't be a problem.

Thanks

Paula


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> It can work as long as you can walk it for an hour before work and an hour after work (when it's an adult). A dog walker during the morning would be good as well. Cocker spaniels are very active dogs, and are very people friendly and love being around people. As soon as you get it home, start leaving it for longer and longer periods until it stays on it's own for the time you will be leaving it. What type of cocker spaniel are you planning to get? Are the parents health tested (of the pups you are going to see tomorrow)?


you know this is a 12 week old pup so shouldnt even be leaving the grounds of the house until its around 14 weeks when the vacs have settled in not to mention having it walk for a couple of hours a day????? :001_huh: 10 mins might be more appropriate????????


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

james1 said:


> you know this is a 12 week old pup so shouldnt even be leaving the grounds of the house until its around 14 weeks when the vacs have settled in not to mention having it walk for a couple of hours a day????? :001_huh: 10 mins might be more appropriate????????


7 pets suggester walking it for a couple of hours when it was an adult  also if vaccs are done at 8 and 10 weeks as standard they'd be in full effect by 12 weeks  15 minutes is good for a 3 month pup if you go by the 5 minutes per month guide.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sheepscheeks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am hoping to get a cocker spaniel pup soon - visiting the pups tomorrow! However, although we offer a very loving home and are an active family, I am worried because I work 4 days a week in a school (can get home for 35 minutes at lunchtime). I leave at 8.30am, could be home by 12.15 then back to school for 12.55, home again by 3.15. The pup will be about 12/13 weeks old by the time I go back after Christmas. I am looking into whether I can find some-one who will come round during the morning for half an hour. What do you think? Am I mad to think this will work???


If you get someone to come around it will work - if you dont your setting yourself up for lots of wees poos and shedded everythings when you get home. It essentially depends on the pup though - some are fine left on their own the majority are in a new house that they know little about not least any rules that may come with say not eating your furniture, shoes, carpets, pens, telephone cords, chairs, tables, doors, pipes, or gas fire.
You shouldnt be walking it for an hour in the morning at that age - I think sevenpets may have just skimmed over the age bit?


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> 7 pets suggester walking it for a couple of hours when it was an adult  also if vaccs are done at 8 and 10 weeks as standard they'd be in full effect by 12 weeks  15 minutes is good for a 3 month pup if you go by the 5 minutes per month guide.
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


ahh Seven sure did say Adult yes 

My springer was picked up at 8 weeks had first injection at 9 wks then 11wks so couldnt go out until 13-14 wks of age. That wasnt my doing it was the vets practice.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

james1 said:


> If you get someone to come around it will work - if you dont your setting yourself up for lots of wees poos and shedded everythings when you get home. It essentially depends on the pup though - some are fine left on their own the majority are in a new house that they know little about not least any rules that may come with say not eating your furniture, shoes, carpets, pens, telephone cords, chairs, tables, doors, pipes, or gas fire.
> You shouldnt be walking it for an hour in the morning at that age - I think sevenpets may have just skimmed over the age bit?


@The OP - Will you be crating your puppy while you are out? This will save the many messes everywhere and the possibiity of your puppy ripping everything up and ruining everything in your house.

Regarding the age thing, 7pets said to walk it for an hour when it is an adult



> It can work as long as you can walk it for an hour before work and an hour after work (when it's an adult).


For a puppy, 5 minutes walking per day per month of life is a good estimate for how long you should be walking him. So for 3 months, walk him 15 minutes a day, for 5 months walk him 25 minutes a day etc...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> @The OP - Will you be crating your puppy while you are out? This will save the many messes everywhere and the possibiity of your puppy ripping everything up and ruining everything in your house.


Hope the OP considers the boredom factor involved in being locked up for 3 1/2 hrs at a time not being able to move anywhere and also as its unable to toilet freely this could lead to bad bedtime habits...


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

james1 said:


> Hope the OP considers the boredom factor involved in being locked up for 3 1/2 hrs at a time not being able to move anywhere and also as its unable to toilet freely this could lead to bad bedtime habits...


If the OP employs a dog sitter to come in midway through that time to play with and walk the dog and let it toilet outside, it would lessen the blow. Provided the dog is left with plenty of toys to play with to stop him being bored while in the crate, i see no problem with it. Most puppies tend to sleep for most of the day anyway. I know if I leave Ludo in his crate during the day, he just settles down and goes to sleep.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone provide the research articles in reference to the 5min for each month as a puppy walking duration. Initially I don't agree with it, not even as a baseline/control. :frown2:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Someone knows where it is - it has been listed previous i dont know which boffin made it up but it stands to reason if you ask me. No point in exhausting them or giving unnecessary stress to bones at such an early age i dont think


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

5 minutes per month seems reasonable, whether there is science behind it or not. Too much exercise = a completely exhausted puppy plus a lot of high impact stress on bones and joints that could cause problems in later life. This guideline give puppies bones a chance to develop while putting minimal stress on their skeletons, and as their bones andjoints strengthen, they get more activity. Seems logical to me...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I knew the causes of over/under exercise and effects of gradients/terrain on exercise, however I would have liked to know from what school of thought the formula was collated.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

WaveRider said:


> I knew the causes of over/under exercise and effects of gradients/terrain on exercise, however I would have liked to know from what school of thought the formula was collated.


Am currently trying to find more information on it  Back in a jiffy.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Mmmmmk, haven;t found anything researchy on it, but found this site that also state the same rule...

How long should I walk my puppy for each day?

If there is a contact page, I may well email them and ask on what basis they put down the guideline.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, cheeks! :--)

i am a bit confused - 
Is the pup coming to Ur home at 12-WO, or arriving a bit younger than 
that, and *Will Be* 12 or more weeks-old by January 2010?

in either case, the rule is that any pup can wait a maximum of their 
(age in Months) + 1 = max-number of hours between potty-trips.

so an 8-WO pup = 2-mos + 1 = 3-hrs max between potty-trips. 
a 12-WO pup = 3-mos + 1 = 4-hrs max between potty-trips.

socializing and habituating a puppy are more-important than keeping the pup at home for an extended period; some simple precautions, such as avoiding walking the dog in heavy dog-use areas (no dog-parks, no walking-biking paths, etc), can keep the puppy safe from any great odds of exposure to contagions.

if there are any beaches, below the high-tide line when the tide falls is a safe zone, as the beach has been washed; just *watch out for hooks, plastic line, dead fish or birds (pups or dogs will eat bits + can get fine bones caught, or be punctured), and DOG DUNG - as fresh droppings can carry contagions, but the pup must touch or sniff it to be exposed - so on-leash outings are best. jellyfish + urchins can also sting. *

if the ground freezes where U live, after the first frost the pup is safe walking out, *again* if kept away from fresh stools + urine. _*dog flu *_ is not seasonal, and i do not know how common it is in Ur area - it is airborne, most dogs exposed develop minimal symptoms + recover; the bummer is that 20% of dogs exposed become asymptomatic *carriers, exposing other dogs, tho they are not affected. * 
so if the k9-flu vaccine is available, i would get it. 
other vax may not be necessary, depending upon what is in Ur area. 
i would ask Ur vet or local pet-owners what contagious dog-illnesses are prevalent.

kennel-cough is a transient irritation of the throat, and while the goose-like cough is nasty-sounding, it generally passes in 10 to 14-days; it is airborne, and does not need close contact to be caught. but the vaccine is only effective for a max of 6-mos, and as it is a low-risk illness, the vaccine may not be needed. again, consult Ur vet.

there are TWO *free books* on this page - 
Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily

they can be downloaded as pdf-files, read on-line in preview, or printed as hard copy. 
*before U get Ur pup* and *After U get Ur pup*, both by Ian Dunbar DVM - his specialty is behavior, so lots of excellent training tips!, as well as care + health.

congratulations on the new-pup! 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a teacher and know that it can work. My oh leaves for work later than I do, my teenage daughter is home earlier than me and during they day we have someone who comes in to walk the dogs and let the pup out. He's a registered dog walker and also a dog trainer. I also have a huge puppy pen whilst Lottie is small.

_kennel-cough is a transient irritation of the throat, and while the goose-like cough is nasty-sounding, it generally passes in 10 to 14-days; it is airborne, and does not need close contact to be caught. but the vaccine is only effective for a max of 6-mos, and *as it is a low-risk illness,* the vaccine may not be needed. again, consult Ur vet. _
I thought so too - until my dog caught it earlier this week and died from pneumonia 24 hours later!


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Mmmmmk, haven;t found anything researchy on it, but found this site that also state the same rule...
> 
> How long should I walk my puppy for each day?
> 
> ...


puppyguide website shows no source of the information!

I have found some information on the KennelClub website that as a ' rule of thumb' states the 5 min per month. However they suggest periods of exercise up to twice a day. i.e 3 month old puppy would get 2 x 15min exercise per day.

This seems more feasible than once. However I too am struggling to find much hardened data on on this subject.

I must note that people may stress about the amounts of exercise a puppy gets but what too is very important is nutrition. Vitamin A deficiency has a direct impact on the dogs growth. Rapid growth/over-feeding/too much nutrients can have a negative influence on a puppies skeletal growth.

https://www.msu.edu/~silvar/hips.htm


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

WaveRider said:


> puppyguide website shows no source of the information!
> 
> I have found some information on the KennelClub website that as a ' rule of thumb' states the 5 min per month. However they suggest periods of exercise up to twice a day. i.e 3 month old puppy would get 2 x 15min exercise per day.
> 
> ...


I generally walk Ludo twice the rule, once in the morning once in the evening, because it takes 10 minuts to get to the local fields and then 10 minutes back and then he gets free roam time off lead, with a long rest between walks. Nutrition is also a very important factor (which is one reaosn that 'm switching over to raw), but walking is a factor too.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I would consider raw diet/BARF however during childhood I was a veggie and the site of animal parts still make me cringe. What a wimp!

So I tried a natural/holistic food brand (joe&jacks) that she didnt fancy so much. 

She is now on large breed puppy by Orijen. She likes it, so it's to stay. 

Bloody typical that I have a dog with expensive taste. :frown2::frown2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

WaveRider said:


> I would consider raw diet/BARF however during childhood I was a veggie and the site of animal parts still make me cringe. What a wimp!
> 
> So I tried a natural/holistic food brand (joe&jacks) that she didnt fancy so much.
> 
> ...


Luckily I'm not too squeamish when it comes to handling animal parts. Having looked around a lot, it seems the best thing for him as apparently it promotes slower (therefore safer) growth, which is good for Lduo cos h's gonna be a BIG dog o_o At the moment he's on wagg worker because that's what the breeder had him on and he seems to be doing well on it but the sooner I switch him over the better  I tried switiching him over to a higher quality and slightly more expensive food (JWB) but he turned his nose up at it, so wagg it is for now!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a 13 week old pup at the moment and she has just had her first outing this week after all vac's clear to go out.
Personaly i would never leave a pup for that period of time...its far to long to be alone all that time even with a lunch time visit.

A pup needs to be with you as much as possible if you want pup to grow up correctly...a pup loves company of people and other dogs around.
I know its not always possible to be with pup all the time,but that is a long time to want to leave yours.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

... especially in a crate.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> It can work as long as you can walk it for an hour before work and an hour after work (when it's an adult). A dog walker during the morning would be good as well. Cocker spaniels are very active dogs, and are very people friendly and love being around people. As soon as you get it home, start leaving it for longer and longer periods until it stays on it's own for the time you will be leaving it. What type of cocker spaniel are you planning to get? Are the parents health tested (of the pups you are going to see tomorrow)?


these suggestions were for an adult dog, and i personally think you should not get a pup, and go for an adult rescue dog instead. Puppies do need interaction, you are planning on leaving it for a total of approx 7 hours a day, in a crate. For an adult who's used to it would be fine as they don't necessarily need the interaction (not in a crate I might add), but a puppy may develop serious behavioural issues. I definitely think you should get an adult rescue.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

>> kennel-cough... is a low-risk illness, the vaccine may not be needed. 
again, consult Ur vet. << - terry

>> I thought so too - until my dog caught it earlier this week 
and died from pneumonia 24 hours later! << - alaun

i am so sorry for the loss of Ur dog - this is literally the first time i have ever heard of such a rapid progess to pneumonia, let alone death! 
kennel-cough -can- segue into pneumonia, but that is not common - it is a secondary infection. i am truly sorry - how old was Ur dog, and what breed(s)? i hope U have many, many happy memories of Ur dog to console U somewhat.

with sincere sympathy, 
--- terry


----------



## Sheepscheeks (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for all your replies. I have been to see the pups today - 2 and a half weeks old!!! Going back when they are a bit older to chose one. The breeder answered all my questions to my satisfaction re health checks etc. My intention is to crate the puppy at night but during the time it is on its own during the day I will probably let him have the run of the kitchen with the radio on and plenty of toys. DH is going to try and work from home til 10 or 10.30am for a month or so. I will then be home for lunch at 12.15. Get home from school by 3.15. I do realise I won't be walking him for long at 3 months!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Sheepscheeks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all your replies. I have been to see the pups today - 2 and a half weeks old!!! Going back when they are a bit older to chose one. The breeder answered all my questions to my satisfaction re health checks etc. My intention is to crate the puppy at night but during the time it is on its own during the day I will probably let him have the run of the kitchen with the radio on and plenty of toys. DH is going to try and work from home til 10 or 10.30am for a month or so. I will then be home for lunch at 12.15. Get home from school by 3.15. I do realise I won't be walking him for long at 3 months!


what health checks have been done? I still think it's not right to get a pup (especially such a human loving breed, as the cocker spaniel) for long hours.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

post #28 - sevenPets


hey, seven! :--) 

i do not wish to quarrel, however 2 to 3 hours at a time is not IMO *long hours at a time*. with most couples both working jobs, and single people also working, How would ANYone other than work-from-home or stay-at-home spouses, or the independently-wealthy, LOL, ever get a puppy? 

if some lucky person has a paid staff to be with the pup while they go out to shop or amuse themselves, that is fine - but it is also rare, and even retirees have lives outside of their own homes. there has to be some consideration of the reality of work and other commitments - children, parents, family, friends, community obligations, and so on. we all shop for groceries, many volunteer for shelters or other organizations, and the necessity to work is a perfectly normal fact. 

pups who have someone THERE 24/7 for their first month at home (or longer - like pups who are bought or adopted at the beginning of summer-holidays) are often ** far more prone** to separation-anxiety, as the first time they are truly solo with no humans, :nonod: they are very distressed -- then we return home, and thoughtlessly greet the puppy with over-the-top enthusiasm, and the super-contrast of quiet empty home and WOW My People Are Here!! Yippee! :w00t: creates major problems. 

pups who learn to be content on their own for a few hours early-on are far less likely to be stressing out as teens or adults, with full-blown sep-anx and the attendent problems (escaping, ripping at doors, sills, flooring, non-stop barking, chewing destructively to relieve their anxiety, etc). 

2 or 3 hours, even 4, is OK for a 2 to 3-MO pup so long as they have company, exercise, and socialization / habituation on-leash during the other hours, in my personal + professional opinion. if only wealthy-people could ever have a puppy, we would not have 63% of the US-popn with pets, and 72M dogs among them.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> post #28 - sevenPets
> 
> hey, seven! :--)
> 
> ...


I don't agree with most of that. 2-3 hours would be ok IMO for a pup, but 4 I think is too much. Also, in total, this pup will be left alone for 7 hours total in the day, which is too long in my opinion. Puppies need interaction, especially a human loving breed as a cocker spaniel and they need training. My dog always has someone at home with him, sometimes we all go out for a couple of hours but this is rare and he's fine. I don't mind people leaving their adult dogs for 4 hours if it has become used to it, but puppies, IMO is a no-no. If people work, they should get an adult rescue. It's thinking about the dog's well-being than the person's wants.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

quoting Sheepscheeks: 
>> DH is going to try and work from home til 10 or 10.30am for a month 
or so. I will then be home for lunch at 12.15. Get home from school by 3.15. << 

that sounds as tho it will be 2 hours in the AM, and 3 hours in the PM - 
which is five hours of the day, but not as a chunk. i would tell a client 
that was fine, but if they were going to be LATE for any reason, to have 
a Plan B and someone they can call from work, who can go let the pup 
out for a pee and a romp... just in case!  

things can happen that are beyond our control - traffic tie-ups, sudden illness, whatever it may be - and another person, a trusted neighbor, a fellow dog owner, a friend or relative -- can then step in to cover the gap. 

trading such favors with other puppy or dog-owners is a possibility, too. 
:thumbup1: 

cheers, all good things! 
--- terry


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> quoting Sheepscheeks:
> >> DH is going to try and work from home til 10 or 10.30am for a month
> or so. I will then be home for lunch at 12.15. Get home from school by 3.15. <<
> 
> ...


her OH will be there for a month she said, so after that, the puppy will be left alone for 7 hours total. It's just my opinion, she doesn't have to take it, but I wouldn't personally do it.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

Why did the breeder let you visit at 2 1/2 weeks, most reputable breeders don't allow people to visit till the pups are around 4-5 weeks old :001_unsure:.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Cay said:


> Why did the breeder let you visit at 2 1/2 weeks, most reputable breeders don't allow people to visit till the pups are around 4-5 weeks old :001_unsure:.


i was thinking this, which makes me wonder about the reputability of the breeder.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Sheepscheeks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all your replies. I have been to see the pups today - 2 and a half weeks old!!! Going back when they are a bit older to chose one. The breeder answered all my questions to my satisfaction re health checks etc. My intention is to crate the puppy at night but during the time it is on its own during the day I will probably let him have the run of the kitchen with the radio on and plenty of toys. DH is going to try and work from home til 10 or 10.30am for a month or so. I will then be home for lunch at 12.15. Get home from school by 3.15. I do realise I won't be walking him for long at 3 months!


hiya 

Before u pick ur puppy on a later date please make sure the breeder shows u the relevant health test certivicates for the cocker spaniel (_those are not health checks by a vet_!!) .... im sure the cocker spaniel should be Hip Scored (the breeder would show u a bva certificate with the results) and eye tested....

Also i have concern the breeder allowed u to see the pups at such a young age which would ring alarm bells to steer clear to be honest as at such a young age its not good for the pups and neither for their mom to be stressed by visitors....

Please insist on seeing health certificates to ensure ur not buying from an unethical breeder and also to ensure ur future pup has the best possibility of a long and healthy life instead of u having to invest alot of money in large vet bills !


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sheepscheeks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all your replies. I have been to see the pups today - 2 and a half weeks old!!! Going back when they are a bit older to chose one. The breeder answered all my questions to my satisfaction re health checks etc. My intention is to crate the puppy at night but during the time it is on its own during the day I will probably let him have the run of the kitchen with the radio on and plenty of toys. DH is going to try and work from home til 10 or 10.30am for a month or so. I will then be home for lunch at 12.15. Get home from school by 3.15. I do realise I won't be walking him for long at 3 months!


There are very few toys that will last with chewing. Most squeeky toys are ripped apart in an hour. I hope you take this advice seen as you seem pretty intent on getting a pup even though an adult will suit you much, much better!!!

Any toy that you leave with your pup could kill it. Bits of rubber, tags, the valves that make them squeek, all can get swallowed. Its a very dangerous thing to leave them unattended with toys.

You could have a very short living puppy so with all respect reconsider doing this.

:rolleyes5:

edit: the amount of time a puppy needs is extortionate. Not until you have one do you realise how much time they take up. Ive heard people say its the same as having a baby - the amount of attention they require is really 24/7 and the days will feel like weeks. They do not know anything so anything and everything is potentially harmful. Its not wise to have them running free in your kitchen despite your best intentions. There is too much to list that could go wrong both immediately and in the long term as far as behaviour with the dog and acceptance of people (to say the least) ..


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i was thinking this, which makes me wonder about the reputability of the breeder.


and why a breeder would sell them one knowing they going to be at work for most of the day....


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

I would have to add that during the first 2 months of having your puppy you do need to spend a reasonable amount of time with it. It needs to learn routine, commands, crate training, socialisation, etc but also doesn't want to feel neglected. 

Too much direct time can also cause attachment issues.



Think with your head in regards to acquiring a puppy!


----------



## Sheepscheeks (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

You have certainly given me a lot to think about. The breeder is Kennel Club accredited, showed me her certificate. I don't know about breeders but she seemed knowledgable, I had a list of questions from doing research on the Kennel Club site and she answered them all to my satisfaction. I will get in touch with the Kennel Club though about her allowing me to visit the pups at such a young age. I told her my working hours and she agreed that our arrangements would be OK and actually said that a dog should fit around our lifestyle not the other way round. Not that I am going to take that to extremes but that is from a breeder. I am also looking into having someone round for half an hour in the morning after DH resumes normal hours. The puppy will have plenty of stimulation when we are at home - I have 2 children aged 11 and 9 who have been desperate for a dog for years. We have deliberately waited until they are old enough to understand the puppy's needs. I can assure everyone that I am considering the puppy and I am most definitely not driven by my heart or I would have got a puppy long ago. 

If working people weren't homing puppies, where would they all go?

Thanks for all your advice.


----------

